# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Goed dat het melden van kindermishandeling is gestegen

## Leontien

> Het aantal meldingen van kindermishandelingen is toegenomen, dat heeft Jeugdzorg Nederland bekend gemaakt. In 2010 gaven zij meer adviezen dan ooit en startten 18.076 onderzoeken naar kindermishandeling.


rtl.nl

*Waardoor zal er nu meer kindermishandeling gemeld worden? Is de mishandeling gestegen of durven meer mensen het aan te geven? Ben je dan blij dat de meldingen gestegen zijn?*

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## daantjuh

ik denk dat meer mensen durven te melden, alleen jammer dat ze er nog te weinig tegen doen...

----------


## ishbel

Helemaal eens met daantjuh. Wel meer meldingen maar er wordt nog te weinig mee gedaan. Ik maak het in mijn eigen omgeving mee op dit moment, melding gedaan, maar ze doen er niets mee. De school weet ervan (doet er ook niets mee), de huisarts weet ervan (doet er ook niets mee terwijl hij meldplicht heeft). Uiteindelijk komt het er op neer dat de ouders de melding moeten doen of in ieder geval hulp moeten vragen. Als ze dat niet doen, gebeurt er ook niets. En ondertussen zie ik toe hoe het kind het steeds moeilijker krijgt. Onbegrijpelijk!

----------


## Strandvogel

Ja, ik denk ook dat er meer mensen zijn die het durven te melden, alleen...het kind wordt nog te weinig gezien als een totaal mens; men denkt vaak dat het bij kinderen wel mee zal vallen....maar niets is minder waar. Zij moeten hun hele leven leven met die mishandeling...want de wonden zitten meestal niet van buiten maar van binnen..en die zijn levenslang!

----------


## spinfreak

ja, ik ben het met ishbel en strandvogel volledig eens, in nederland wordt te veel geroepen echter te weinig gedaan, er zijn te veel instanties die zich achter mekaar verschuilen, maar hoe ver kan het wezen mens nog zakken om kinderen te gebruiken als een artikel cq status symbool
gr. spinfreak

----------


## meneereddie

Als er geen kindermishandeling zou zijn, zou er ook geen aangifte nodig zijn.
Dus het is niet goed.

----------


## mic

> Ja, ik denk ook dat er meer mensen zijn die het durven te melden, alleen...het kind wordt nog te weinig gezien als een totaal mens; men denkt vaak dat het bij kinderen wel mee zal vallen....maar niets is minder waar. Zij moeten hun hele leven leven met die mishandeling...want de wonden zitten meestal niet van buiten maar van binnen..en die zijn levenslang!


Het is goed dat ze meer reageren, maar dan moeten ze het ook durven navolgen en niet zomaar negeren.
Mic.

----------


## Luuss0404

Het is goed dat er meer aandacht is voor kindermishandeling, niet voor niets zijn de reclames van SIRE op tv geweest.
Ik vind echter zoals de meesten hier dat er meer op gereageerd mag worden... leuk dat Jeugdzorg zegt er meer advies te geven, maar vaak is advies alleen niet genoeg!
Ook mag het kind zelf wel meer gehoort worden, tevaak wordt die genegeerd en zoals eerder aangehaald ookal weet de school, de huisarts en bureau jeugzorg er vanaf, dat lost nog niks op...
Iemand zei ooit "geen woorden maar daden"!

----------

